
How do you avoid burnout as a remote worker? - drewlem
https://www.remotequestions.com/t/how-do-you-avoid-burnout-as-a-remote-worker/40
======
Mountain_Skies
Over the past couple of years of remote work, I've made a strong effort to
keep my social life healthy and focused on in-person activities. That's been
blown out of the water by the lockdowns. It's certainly been a great deal more
taxing to have a remote job now that my normal social activities have been
snuffed out.

